# ZackAddy in New Orleans (merged)



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

So I just got in. I'm staying at the Ritz Carlton. I went to check in and then I ran into Wheels as I was getting on to the elevator. I asked him if everyone was staying here and he said yes. They had just got in. Then, as the elevator doors were closing, I saw LMA and said hello and told him I had been following them on the trip. He said "cool" or something to that effect. He was nice. Then I got off on my floor and who was waiting to get on the elevator. Joel Pryzbilla. Totally cool. He was getting ready to listen to his I-Pod. I said hello, introduced myself and told him I had been following the team. He was pretty standoffish. Not really interested in talking. But still... how cool is this? So Joel is on my floor. I assume the whole team is. Makes me want to just hang out in the hallway. Very very cool.

Well, here I am. My room (or should I say rooms-- I have a bed room and a living room, TVs in both rooms) is very nice. 

It may be crazy but I'm thinking of going to the Houston game on Friday. I'm addicted to the Blazers!

Go Blazers


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Whoa. In New Orleans. I'm on the same floor as the team.*

that is the life man. If i had money i would follow them for a whole year prolly, and try to get to the same hotel as them. Maybe sit in on practices if ppl are allowed to.

good stuff man, enjoy it! soak it up. Experiences like what you are havin' don't come that often. i'm happy for you.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: Whoa. In New Orleans. I'm on the same floor as the team.*

Somebody needs to tell them that you're a TV star. They will dig that and want to hang with you then.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Whoa. In New Orleans. I'm on the same floor as the team.*

Yep, and go get a couple of Hurricanes (Punch bowl sized drink) while you are there!


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Whoa. In New Orleans. I'm on the same floor as the team.*



TLo said:


> Somebody needs to tell them that you're a TV star. They will dig that and want to hang with you then.


No doubt, man. You need to work on that self-promotion with the players. Hell, play your cards right and you'll be invited to travel on the team plane during the next road trip.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Whoa. In New Orleans. I'm on the same floor as the team.*

I'm pretty sure Joel was just a little tired that's probably why he didn't seem interested in talking. Also he's probably sick and tired of traveling and being in hotels and he's probably just ready to get back to his house haha. But you HAVE to give us a more detailed review of being in the hotel room with them! Lucky!


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Whoa. In New Orleans. I'm on the same floor as the team.*

Way cool! Keep us posted with the great stories!
And thank you for telling us! It almost makes it feel like we are there when you post this stuff.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Whoa. In New Orleans. I'm on the same floor as the team.*

I have been reading about your exploits, you are living the fans' dream. Congrats to you, sometime in the near future I hope to do the same


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Whoa. In New Orleans. I'm on the same floor as the team.*

Glad you made if safely there, Eric. If yestderday's MLK motto was _Living The Dream_, you're DEFINITELY living the Blazer dream, hombre! Go for it, all of it, while you can. :greatjob:

Hey, while you're in the Big Easy, you might want to get your sis to take you HERE. That is, if you're into burgers. Best in the French Quarter, if not all of Nola. Oh, and they have great hurricanes, as well. :rock:

Anywho, again, it was great meeting you. Glad I could be a small part of your memorable trip. Oh, and thanks for including me in your NBA.com Court Reporters report. Way cool, man. I got to ride your coattails for an afternoon. :worship:


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*I Just Met Brandon And Travis!!!!*

I decided to peek out into the hall and there they were!!! They were with another guy I didn't know. I think his name was John. OMG, It was so cool. And I did my self-promoting. Told them I was on "Bones," decided to follow them on the trip, didn't know they were staying at the hotel, etc. They were both nice. Shook their hands. Travis is especially friendly but Roy was cool too. This is so cool.

GO BLAZERS


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: I Just Met Brandon And Travis!!!!*

You are a dork....

And I mean that in the most envious way LOL


Good for you Eric


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: I Just Met Brandon And Travis!!!!*

Seriously, I'm so jealous of you right now. 

Did any of the players recognize you from previous games? How about Jason Quick? Is he in the same hotel also?


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: I Just Met Brandon And Travis!!!!*

I've met Travis three times now but I don't think he recognizes me. Not sure. When I rehearsed my national anthem at the Rose Garden, I said hi and he said that I sounded good. Quick probably is here. I think they all are.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: I Just Met Brandon And Travis!!!!*

That's cool. This might be the funnest part of the trip for you yet! Now if they can just top it off with a win tomorrow...


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: I Just Met Brandon And Travis!!!!*



ZackAddy said:


> I decided to peek out into the hall and there they were!!! They were with another guy I didn't know. I think his name was John. OMG, It was so cool. And I did my self-promoting. Told them I was on "Bones," decided to follow them on the trip, didn't know they were staying at the hotel, etc. They were both nice. Shook their hands. Travis is especially friendly but Roy was cool too. This is so cool.
> 
> GO BLAZERS


John is probably Travis' brother.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: Whoa. In New Orleans. I'm on the same floor as the team.*



ZackAddy said:


> I said hello, introduced myself and told him I had been following the team. He was pretty standoffish. Not really interested in talking.


Let me put it in perspective Eric. You're in a show on Broadway and you take it on the road. The show takes you all up and down the east coast. Towards the end of the tour you meet a guy, staying in your hotel, who says that he's been following you up and down the coast seeing every show that you've done. Would you hang out with him?


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: I Just Met Brandon And Travis!!!!*

He was very short though. And older. Not his brother. I don't think. I actually just remembered that I had already met Roy before. When they played the Clippers last season, there were a couple Zach Randolph fans sitting next to me yelling "Give it to Zach! Give the ball to Zach" on every possession. It was funny. Anyway, they gave me and my friends passes to stay and meet the players. Roy actually went down with his heel injury in that game, but at the time, I didn't know why he didn't play the second half. I was very excited about the team at the time and told them that I thought they'd be better than people thought. Travis said "I sure hope so." Anyway, they didn't remember me today but it was still cool to see them again.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: Whoa. In New Orleans. I'm on the same floor as the team.*

Eric, since members of the Blazers broadcasting crew know your following the team and know your a "celebrity," have you thought about asking them if you could write something for the team website instead of NBA.com?

I must admit, I do not watch bones (my mom and sister love the show though) but I do remember you posting waaaaaay back when you found out you got the role that you would try and sneak a blazer jersey on the air. Now that we are getting national attention you should try to do so... assuming the strike ends someday.

Enjoy the rest of the trip, I would love to be able to do something like that in the near future.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Whoa. In New Orleans. I'm on the same floor as the team.*

I'm thinking the guys are thinking you're a stalker, Eric. Not saying you are, but they might be thinking that. How best to show them you're not?

PBF


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Whoa. In New Orleans. I'm on the same floor as the team.*



NateBishop3 said:


> Let me put it in perspective Eric. You're in a show on Broadway and you take it on the road. The show takes you all up and down the east coast. Towards the end of the tour you meet a guy, staying in your hotel, who says that he's been following you up and down the coast seeing every show that you've done. Would you hang out with him?


I love it when people come up to me and recognize me. As for hanging out with a person... it would depend on the person. If he or she seemed cool I would. One of my closest friends met me while stalking me. I was doing Jesus Christ Superstar and I had a fair amount of fans. They would IM me (my email address was easily accessible) and meet me at the stage door after performances. Anyway, they all knew I was a Blazers fan. I think I said so in my bio. Two separate fans decided to buy two tickets for me and her to go to a Blazer game together. I should've declined them both, I suppose. Shouldn't have taken advantage of my fans. But I wanted to go to the game. So I had to choose who to go. I chose basically at random and told the other one that I already had tickets to the game. So I went to the game with this fan, Angie, and we had a great time. She was from Oregon but was a nanny in NYC. It was fun watching the game with her so we decided to meet a sports bar for their next game. And the next and the next. We've been friends for over 7 years now.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: I Just Met Brandon And Travis!!!!*



ZackAddy said:


> I've met Travis three times now but I don't think he recognizes me. Not sure. When I rehearsed my national anthem at the Rose Garden, I said hi and he said that I sounded good. Quick probably is here. I think they all are.


Hey, do us a favor and kick 'Tone (Antonio Harvey) in the shins for me, OK?

Always wanted to do that.

PBF


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Whoa. In New Orleans. I'm on the same floor as the team.*



sabas4mvp said:


> Eric, since members of the Blazers broadcasting crew know your following the team and know your a "celebrity," have you thought about asking them if you could write something for the team website instead of NBA.com?
> 
> I must admit, I do not watch bones (my mom and sister love the show though) but I do remember you posting waaaaaay back when you found out you got the role that you would try and sneak a blazer jersey on the air. Now that we are getting national attention you should try to do so... assuming the strike ends someday.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of the trip, I would love to be able to do something like that in the near future.


I pushed for wearing the jersey and the showrunner was behind it but then it never happened. Occasionally, my character talks about basketball though. In fact, in one scene, I was supposed to talk about a victim who was a power forward and I was supposed to say "the next Kobe Bryant." I explained to the showrunner that Kobe was not a power foward, that we should say Karl Malone instead. The writer on set said "He's never heard of him. Has to be someone famous. Go with Kobe."

That episode was supposed to air last season but was canceled because of the Virginia Tech Massacre. I believe it will finally air this May.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Whoa. In New Orleans. I'm on the same floor as the team.*

Has to be someone famous!? Karl Malone isn't famous?

Guh...that showrunner (what the hell is a showrunner?) is a freaking tool.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: I Just Met Brandon And Travis!!!!*



ZackAddy said:


> I decided to peek out into the hall and there they were!!! They were with another guy I didn't know. I think his name was John. OMG, It was so cool. And I did my self-promoting. Told them I was on "Bones," decided to follow them on the trip, didn't know they were staying at the hotel, etc. They were both nice. Shook their hands. Travis is especially friendly but Roy was cool too. This is so cool.
> 
> GO BLAZERS


They where probably on there way out the door to pick up some ladies for the night. Are you in the next room down:wink:


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

*Re: I Just Met Brandon And Travis!!!!*



ZackAddy said:


> He was very short though. And older. Not his brother. I don't think. I actually just remembered that I had already met Roy before. When they played the Clippers last season, there were a couple Zach Randolph fans sitting next to me yelling "Give it to Zach! Give the ball to Zach" on every possession. It was funny. Anyway, they gave me and my friends passes to stay and meet the players. Roy actually went down with his heel injury in that game, but at the time, I didn't know why he didn't play the second half. I was very excited about the team at the time and told them that I thought they'd be better than people thought. Travis said "I sure hope so." Anyway, they didn't remember me today but it was still cool to see them again.


His brother (John) is a pro-baller and apparently much shorter than Travis: http://www.hoopshype.com/players/travis_outlaw.htm


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

*Re: I Just Met Brandon And Travis!!!!*



BlazerFan22 said:


> They where probably on there way out the door to pick up some ladies for the night.


Doubt it. Brandon has a steady girlfriend and they just had a baby son together. I would be seriously surprised (and very disappointed) if he was a "player" on the road.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: I Just Met Brandon And Travis!!!!*

I'm pretty sure Brandon isn't going to be a "player" on the road--he's got a very nice GF. If he has urges which...who doesn't? He probably just spends some alone time by himself in the room 

Past couple of years? I'm sure some got some hookers (COUGH Z-BO COUGH).

So what exactly did you say to Roy and Travis Erik?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: I Just Met Brandon And Travis!!!!*

Is Travis as shy as they say he is? And assuming you were like right next to them, how tall do you think Roy and Travis are? Same as their measurements?


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: I Just Met Brandon And Travis!!!!*

Which makes me wonder, who is the most suave guy on the team when it comes to the ladies? I'd go with LaMarcus or possibly Martell. Not necessarily hooking up in every city they go to, but who has the most game.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Whoa. In New Orleans. I'm on the same floor as the team.*



Hap said:


> Guh...that showrunner (what the hell is a showrunner?) is a freaking tool.


A showrunner is like a do-it-all type of guy. He does some writing and such...I think.... /shrug.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: I Just Met Brandon And Travis!!!!*



alext42083 said:


> Which makes me wonder, who is the most suave guy on the team when it comes to the ladies? I'd go with LaMarcus or possibly Martell. Not necessarily hooking up in every city they go to, but who has the most game.


I'd go with LaMarcus, even just for the name :drool2:


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: I Just Met Brandon And Travis!!!!*

Sergio is the Master of Passes.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Whoa. In New Orleans. I'm on the same floor as the team.*



ZackAddy said:


> It may be crazy but I'm thinking of going to the Houston game on Friday. I'm addicted to the Blazers!


You're livin' the dream, Eric! I salute you, my friend. If I could do it, I'd travel with the team the whole year and never think twice. Life is short and sometimes you've just got to go for it.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: I Just Met Brandon And Travis!!!!*



MARIS61 said:


> Sergio is the Master of Passes.


I wonder what his off-court assist-to-turnover ratio is.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: I Just Met Brandon And Travis!!!!*

cool beans. so far i've met travis, martell, taurean, james jones, darnell valentine's wife, and...... oden's father and brother. and all these guys were really cool and extremely nice, funny and approachable. unlike rasheed who i've encountered once back in high school.

heh, if i were the broy or travis, and you had just told me you were following the team, i'd say you were a serial killer/stalker


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Whoa. In New Orleans. I'm on the same floor as the team.*

That kind of reminds me of my -extra- experiences for the show _Lost_. I got to meet four different actors from the show and the director (Matthew Fox, Naveen Andrews, Jorge Garcia, Ian Cusick, and Jack Bender). I was so sheepish. Ian and Jorge actually talked to me. Naveen gave me this gigantic grin and said hello in his English accent. Matthew Fox just gave me one nod as he passed by. I only intended to say hello or good morning to them. I was consciously trying to be cool about it, but when I got home I couldn't help but tell everybody I knew. Actually, about 80% of the people I shared it with were like, "Oh yeah? I don't even watch the show, but I'm sure that was great."

I wonder how many extras have done that to you?


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Saw Oden*

I just got back from having dinner with my sister. When I went to down to meet her, she was standing there talking to Greg Oden. She had already explained to him that I was following the team around. He's a really nice guy.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: Saw Oden*

Cool. You are now developing street cred. These guys will probably start watching Bones now.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Saw Oden*

Sounds cool.

Do you not have anything to do work-wise till the writers strike ends?


----------



## dpc (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Saw Oden*



GOD said:


> Sounds cool.
> 
> Do you not have anything to do work-wise till the writers strike ends?


I was actually wondering this too but didn't want to butt into your business.


----------



## dpc (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Saw Oden*



GOD said:


> Sounds cool.
> 
> Do you not have anything to do work-wise till the writers strike ends?


I was actually wondering this too but didn't want to butt into your business.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: I Just Met Brandon And Travis!!!!*

They didn't seem too tall to me. They just looked like they looked. I wouldn't necessarily say that Travis Outlaw is shy because he's very open and friendly. Soft spoken but not shy. But again, I didn't have a long conversation with them.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

ignore this post


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

The show is shut down for as long as the writers are on strike. So I have NOTHING to do.


----------



## dpc (Dec 26, 2007)

ZackAddy said:


> The show is shut down for as long as the writers are on strike. So I have NOTHING to do.


That stinks but at least it gave you the opportunity to go on the road trip. :yay:


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Are you coming to Portland after the New Orleans game? They've got a nice long homestand after the trip!


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

ZackAddy said:


> It may be crazy but I'm thinking of going to the Houston game on Friday. I'm addicted to the Blazers!


You should definitely go if you can. But get there early, it's Channing Frye bobblehead night! :biggrin:

I'm taking my daughter. She's 7 and she's really looking forward to it. :cheer:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I bet the Houston game is close to being sold out


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

You are so lucky, just remember that. Soak it all in because you are living a dream that many of us share. ENJOY! Hopefully they come home with a W tomorrow!


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

I bet you went to Bourbon Street and got CRAZY drunk!


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

It IS just around the corner.... I hope the players didn't party too much tonight.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

I love New Orleans...such an awesome city. I've only been during Mardi Gras, so my views may be biased. :banana:

uhh....just a note speaking from experience....DO NOT MESS WITH VOODOO. I had a freaky experience with a voodoo doll when I was there.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

I bet ZACHADDY has a voodoo doll in bed with him right now!?"!?!?!?!??!?!?!??!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

ZackAddy's not in bed. He's wide awake, playing internet poker and watching Superbad.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Aww.. Superbad, that will turn into a classic someday.

"You scratch my back and I'll scratch yours.."
"Well Jules, the funny thing about my back is that it's located... " 

I don't think I've ever laughed so hard in a movie in my life..


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

superbad owns


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

Eric, what poker site do you play on? I'm looking for a donk to bust


----------

